# Garton telephone repair tricycle



## cds2323 (Oct 13, 2015)

Here's a neat Telephone repair tricycle.


----------



## 2THECURB650 (Feb 21, 2016)

Is this for sale?


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Chris
That is a great little trike. It just so happens I work in the building where that trike was made. Kohler Co. bought the Garton toy building in the mid 1970's and moved their generator facility in there and that is where I work.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 22, 2016)

No the trike isn't for sale. I took the pictures when I picked it up and shipped as a favor for a fellow CABER who had purchased it online from a seller who wouldn't ship.

Frank, that's interesting that you work in the Garton building. I had forgotten they were in Sheboygan. It was a cool little trike, all original only missing a hub cap.


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 22, 2016)

2THECURB650 said:


> Is this for sale?




there s one in an antique shop her,  i can check if you want


----------

